# Show us your jungle hatchy pics.



## rexs1 (Jan 20, 2007)

I'll start this thread with one of my Tully hatchies. I'ts starting to get yellow already which is early as it's only 4 weeks old and had only one shed. It's brighter than the picture shows. cheers Rex.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 20, 2007)

That is a sweet looking little jungle!!


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Rex, those are really nice snakes...... Can already tell what their color would turn out to be like when they r a lil older........


----------



## krusty (Jan 20, 2007)

very nice will be interesting to see some more pics when they get a bit older.


----------



## viridis (Jan 20, 2007)

here you go rexy


----------



## tan (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice hatchies, I've just bought a beautiful pair will post pics when I pick them up!!


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 20, 2007)

Man the second one is a killer........


----------



## viridis (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks


----------



## viridis (Jan 20, 2007)

it should turn out like my aviator


----------



## Hetty (Jan 20, 2007)

Hopefully 

I'd post pics of my jungle hatchie but everyone is probably sick of seeing her lol


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 20, 2007)

one day I'l have one like that........... Hope that day is soon


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 20, 2007)

For a start av made it my desktop pic..........


----------



## rexs1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's another Tully. It's black all over with a contrasting white stripe. keep those pics coming. Rex.


----------



## vinspa (Jan 21, 2007)

heres two thanks to Nick


----------



## viridis (Jan 21, 2007)

glad you like them vinspa! looks like they have already had a feed in their new home!
nick


----------



## vinspa (Jan 21, 2007)

viridis said:


> glad you like them vinspa! looks like they have already had a feed in their new home!
> nick



thanks Nick i just gave them a snack


----------



## hornet (Jan 21, 2007)

that striped tully is HAWT!!!! how much they go for? and where are you located?


----------



## viridis (Jan 21, 2007)

hornet said:


> that striped tully is HAWT!!!! how much they go for? and where are you located?


 

i thik you will find thats a keeper, they go for around a grand. located se qld


----------



## hornet (Jan 21, 2007)

striped carpets go for $1000 thought the jungles would go for a little more, i'm in se qld aswell


----------



## viridis (Jan 21, 2007)

you should see the striped coastal that steve6610 is selling at the moment - $300 an absolute bloody gem


----------



## hornet (Jan 21, 2007)

got pics? recharge is selling striped hatchies for $250


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Jan 22, 2007)

Vinspa,
Now your two are SMOKING!!!

Very nice!

//Todd


----------



## RevDaniel (Jan 22, 2007)

I am getting a black and gold jungle male hatchy in two to three weeks. Rom the photos he looks stunning. Will post pictures on I have him. How much give or take would a female hatchy cost? Cheers Rev


----------



## Rennie (Jan 22, 2007)

Great jungles everyone, keep them coming!



hornet said:


> got pics? recharge is selling striped hatchies for $250



Steve's is an adult, for $300.


----------



## viridis (Jan 22, 2007)

Rennie said:


> Great jungles everyone, keep them coming!
> 
> 
> 
> Steve's is an adult, for $300.


 
its a yearling


----------



## viridis (Jan 22, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> I am getting a black and gold jungle male hatchy in two to three weeks. Rom the photos he looks stunning. Will post pictures on I have him. How much give or take would a female hatchy cost? Cheers Rev


 

i would like to contact Slateman and become a seller, then I can advertise my Jungles and not break the rules.
nick


----------



## viridis (Jan 22, 2007)

i


----------



## viridis (Jan 22, 2007)

1


----------



## weptyle (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiflul pics everyone


----------



## rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Nick , i don't see that you where trying to sell , some-one else asked you a question !!!! . You have to be quick , they just about missed out on making a quick dollar . Be good if they jumped down on other crap as quick . I suppose other stuff doesn't make money . Jim


----------



## viridis (Jan 22, 2007)

i know i wrote something but deleated it as it was sure to bring an INFRACTION! lol


----------



## rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Suppose it's easier then upsetting the oppisition , pay your money , Nick .hell , i'll lend it to you !!!


----------



## rexs1 (Jan 22, 2007)

hornet said:


> that striped tully is HAWT!!!! how much they go for? and where are you located?


 Glad you like the Tully hatchy Hornet. I'ts not for sale though as I want to keep it for updating my breeders in 2 yrs time. Some are nearly 10 yrs old. cheers Rex.


----------



## rexs1 (Jan 22, 2007)

rockman said:


> Suppose it's easier then upsetting the oppisition , pay your money , Nick .hell , i'll lend it to you !!!


 Hi Jim, how's the jungle going? cheers rex.


----------



## Rossagon (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Guys. Here is one of my pride and joys from Russel Grants line. Not quite a hatchling, but close enough.







Cheers Rossco.


----------



## rexs1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice jungle Rossco,good solid black background. Here's one more from me. A striped hatchy this time. It's from the same parents that bred the jungle in the second photo.cheers Rex


----------



## rockman (Jan 23, 2007)

rexs1 said:


> Hi Jim, how's the jungle going? cheers rex.



Good thanks Rex , as soon as i get a chance i will post a pic. Cheers Jim


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2007)

nice snake rossagon! i have a male practically the same!


----------



## nathan.c (Jan 23, 2007)

*young jungles*

heres one of my young boys....


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 24, 2007)

every single one of u is making me go green with jelousy....... The perfect Jungles.... Wish I had one like those that u'v posted........


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 24, 2007)

Male and female


----------



## junglecarpet (Jan 24, 2007)

A couple of Razor
She turned 3 months old yesterday and is just coming up to her first shed
I am really worried about her, she is acting so weird


----------



## bulldogwoma (Jan 24, 2007)

*jungles*

these are a couple from graeme gow.just hatching today.


----------



## rexs1 (Jan 24, 2007)

bulldogwoma said:


> these are a couple from graeme gow.just hatching today.


Looks like you're going to get some hot stripes from that clutch. How many eggs did she lay?


----------



## bulldogwoma (Jan 24, 2007)

thanx rexi,shes only small but she had 7 huge eggs.the last ones are just leaving the googs tonight..


----------



## bulldogwoma (Jan 24, 2007)

*jungles*

more pics


----------



## fishead (Jan 25, 2007)

Howdy, here's a couple of my hatchies. There's a couple of clutches of stone/stone and a clutch of stone/Innisfail striped. I just chucked them into the new hatchy rack there. I'm really happy with how the rack came up. The dividers are removable so I can take out every second one when the hold backs get a bit of size or use them for terrestrial geckos or whatever. There's heat cord in a groove along the floor. Each compartment is made to the size of a folded piece of newspaper so cleaning and changing paper is about as easy as it can get.


----------



## fishead (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, here's one of the mums (Stone).
Isn't she a cracker!


----------



## zobo (Jan 26, 2007)

here is a new striped jungle or 2 or 3!
jas


----------



## ad (Jan 26, 2007)

Fantastic hatchy rack Fishead, so much nicer looking than tubs,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## viridis (Jan 26, 2007)

ad said:


> Fantastic hatchy rack Fishead, so much nicer looking than tubs,
> Cheers
> Adam


 

Damn straight ad, doesn't it look great. guess what i am starting to build today? I hate the look of tubs but its practical for higher numbers. I pretty much onlly have hold backs here now so I better get to work on a bank like that. I hope it looks half as good and i will be stoked.

Great work fishead
nick


----------



## Hetty (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a new one i took of my jungle after she shed. I took about 50 photos but she moves way too fast for my camera and they didn't work out.


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 26, 2007)

zobo said:


> here is a new striped jungle or 2 or 3!
> jas



i love the 3rd one zobo. gorgeous.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 26, 2007)

Great Jungles everyone!
Zobo the 3rd Jungle is fantastic.


----------



## fishead (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey thanks Ad and Nick, I'm with you guys I like to be able to see my critters and enjoy them all, even the hatchies. Besides that it makes the daily inspection and spraying so much quicker and less of a chore. 
Got to make a couple more banks ready for next year, a heap of stuff will be hitting four years old and will be ready to do the business hopefully. 
Hey Nick are you letting go of any of those screamer stripes? (drooling like Homer here)
Bye, Steve.


----------



## viridis (Jan 26, 2007)

pmed ya mate


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 26, 2007)

steve6610 has awesome snakes and worth buying from him ive seen most of the parents of the off spring they are all awesome


----------



## viridis (Jan 26, 2007)

steve has not bred jungles


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 26, 2007)

hes got them breeding from wat i can recall or hes got two for breeding one or the other


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 26, 2007)

lol if that made sense :-S


----------



## fishead (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Nick, hopefully these pics shows how the doors hinge and latch. Plus how the heat cord and dividers are fitted.


----------



## Matty01 (Jan 27, 2007)

fishead said:


> Oh yeah, here's one of the mums (Stone).
> Isn't she a cracker!


 
dont want to start any arguements but stones black and gold "jungles" are not pure, they had "athertons" mixed in several generations ago to create his own line of "jungles" if you can call them that, or should we call the "atherton/jungles"??
cheers matt


----------



## josho (Jan 27, 2007)

athertons are jungles buddy


----------



## Matty01 (Jan 27, 2007)

josho said:


> athertons are jungles buddy


 
so your trying to tell me that Athertons are black and gold jungles?? they are jungles but they are not black and golds. Im just informing him that his stones jungles are not pure, they have athertons mixed in there.
cheers Matt


----------



## josho (Jan 27, 2007)

athertons are jungles you can get black and gold athertons! there are heaps of diferent localitys in jungles but all still being jungles what your maybe trying to say is atherton cross mishion beach ect . but there not jungle cross atherton there isent such thing


----------



## viridis (Jan 27, 2007)

Matty01 said:


> dont want to start any arguements but stones black and gold "jungles" are not pure, they had "athertons" mixed in several generations ago to create his own line of "jungles" if you can call them that, or should we call the "atherton/jungles"??
> cheers matt


 
How many hours have you spent herping in fnq? How many Jungles have you seen in the wild?Athertons ARE jungles, you can get brighter ,cleaner ,yellow and golds from the tablelands, you can get the same variety in colour , temperment, pattern ect, the only main difference is the size. But around milla milla, they can still be smaller animals.

Have a look on matt bonnets site, his black and yellows are from the atherton tableland area. I doubt you will see a much better animal. But they are athertons, they cant have yellow in them ...right WRONG

The only jungle most know - it - alls have seen is the concrete jungle they live in surrounding their home.

back to Fishead's original statement. ...............Its a bloody cracker mate

Nick


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 27, 2007)

To say Athertons aren’t jungles is wrong. While it is true some Atherton tablelands jungles can be nicely coloured and as good as any, they are on average a lot less spectacular than the miniature rain forest morphs found from the lower Palmerston etc.
Between these two locality and elevation extremes there is a huge difference in maximum size and other more subtle differences in regard to diet preferences, temperament etc. I think it is a good thing that people now commonly refer to the different lines as to their natural locality as it gives people who have done a little jungle home work some idea of what the typical example from a particular area would be like. The trouble with the reference to Atherton Tablelands specimens is that the further away you get from this area (North, West, and South), the more coastal like the snakes start to look like. These distances can only be short e.g. Mt Garnet etc and many people regard these close by areas as still the Tablelands whether incorrectly or not.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 27, 2007)

Matt you have no idea what your talking about , 
so dont comment unless your sure of the facts because obviously your no expect ,
the whole atherton tablelands is cheynei locality ,and the stone line are a spectacular atherton tableland jungle form or cheynei ,
the variation in cheynei huge in all localities , mission beach ,atherton , palmerstons etc


----------



## josho (Jan 27, 2007)

hey i was wondering why people dont advertise cape york carpets as jungles arent they cheynei


----------



## geckodan (Jan 27, 2007)

fishead said:


> Hey Nick, hopefully these pics shows how the doors hinge and latch. Plus how the heat cord and dividers are fitted.


hi Fishhead, just a warning on your latches. I used the same latches in the same position on gecko cages. Over time they often wear and loosen resulting in them falling open. I stopped this by popping a small srew with a bit of plastic tube threaded over it as a "bumper" on the frame on the underside of the latch so it can never "fall" open


----------



## Hetty (Jan 27, 2007)

josho said:


> hey i was wondering why people dont advertise cape york carpets as jungles arent they cheynei



Mine's a Cape York (Jungle). People call them 'Cape York Jungles', there are also 'Cape York Carpets' that are coastals.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 27, 2007)

josho
That’s exactly the problem; the word jungle carpet has a different meaning by too many different people. Assuming that it is an accepted fact, that these pythons classified as being cheynei common name has to be jungle carpets, then it perhaps makes them the most variable carpet going. I think the most unique morph of cheynei as far as looking the most different from standard coastals in both size, colour etc would have to be the miniature lower rainforest black and gold. Many call these true jungles and hence the wide spread confusion. Despite the line drawn in the sand by the scientists as to what degree of differences quantifies a particular subspecies or not, we should not be hung up about it and further more and recognize locality morphs for what they are even if it requires a unique name tag that best sums up that morph.. Traditionally speaking only, cape york cheynei specimens are not referred to as jungles by the majority.


----------



## Hetty (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah, I agree with that ^, people call them 'jungles' because that's what they are in the books, and you wouldn't want to breed a Cape York that's a coastal on the books with one that's a jungle on the books.


----------



## josho (Jan 27, 2007)

cheers dave its hard to know these days lol. my pair of capes that i bred this year are pushing 4.5ft long they have the same kind of head as the jungles but i never really classed them as one. it gets frustraiting at times with all the localitys of the jungles, its rare to see people put a locality on a coastal


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 27, 2007)

It also needs to be pointed out that way before any body ever classified or reconized this subspecies the word jungle carpet was well established in this industry by many old herpers who knew about them or had kept them before. Jungles to them were the black and gold form of carpet found from Atherton area and its lower drainage areas. People new to this industry have just adopted the jungle word and universially attached it to all cheynei morphs regardless. In my opinion this is why there is so much confusion.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 27, 2007)

This is one we got last year. We bought it as a Julatten (correct me if i'm wrong!!)


----------



## Matty01 (Jan 27, 2007)

nice snake.
cheers Matt


----------



## Jungleland (Jan 27, 2007)

Great to see lots of jungle Variation, You can never have enough of them  
Here's a few


----------



## Ricko (Jan 27, 2007)

jungleland that third pic looks to be a cracker make sure you leep us updated


----------



## rexs1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Ricko said:


> jungleland that third pic looks to be a cracker make sure you leep us updated


Sure is a cracker. Can you post a pic when it sheds Joel?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jan 28, 2007)

*I'm with Jungle Freak*

hey mate looking forward to getting a pair of your hatchies and I hope you can keep a keen eye out for the brighter the better for me not too fust over the price just really want a pair from you.

just to let everyone know Jungle Freak has bread the most gorgouse Jungles I have ever come accrose and in latter futcher in another year or two will buy from him again and be in the market for a pair of striped jungles as well and maybe a pair of womas as well. At the moment I am a herp collector and sooner or latter I will be breeding as well. 

I've got Cape Yorks but I wouldn't say they are jungles, but a coastal yes.

every one has very nice hachies by the way.

jody


----------



## Jungleland (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Ricko and Rex,

I will definately keep you guys posted(any excuse to post pics )
Rex there's a few identical hatchie(3rd pics)from stripey clutch, they are taking
their time to shed though, soon as they do I'll have some fresh pics for you guys 

Regards,
Joel


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 28, 2007)

*Thanks a lot Rex..........*

Thanks a lot Rex, can’t tell u how happy I'm with the snakes.... For the first time today handled the snakes properly for abt ten mts each and got to see them properly.... Can’t wait too see what they turn out like and will keep u posted... The male is in the first pick and then the female......Hope every one else also thinks these snakes are pretty... cheers


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 28, 2007)

must add, the picks are bad and don't do the snakes any justice...........


----------



## GreatSage (Jan 28, 2007)

Some amazing jungles guys keep them coming!


----------



## viridis (Jan 31, 2007)

this is an unusual one that came out of one of the clutches


----------



## viridis (Jan 31, 2007)

jkb


----------



## GreatSage (Jan 31, 2007)

That's hot viridis keeps us updated on this lil demon.


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 31, 2007)

best looking jungle i have seen viridis


----------



## viridis (Jan 31, 2007)

its had 3 sloughs and lost pigment each time, its hard to say what it will turn into but its the first time we have had a snake loose pigment right from the word go


----------



## Retic (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's is a beautiful little hatchling from Viridis, I reckon this one will be a real stunner.


----------



## fishead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the latches Danny. Actually one or two are starting to go to crap already. I'll make up some metal jobs I think. 
Nice little jungles you guys, as in a lot of other species it looks like there's going to be some spectacular critters being line bred and enhanced in the coming years. 
Having said that, what's all your views on long term line breeding????
My view is that the yanks have been forced into what is essentially line breeding from a very minute gene pool of jungles (and all our other reptiles) for many generations and seem to have no ill effects from it. What better case study could there be? 
I'm sure there are pockets of wild populations that are geographically forced into the same situation - probably producing unique morphs? All speculation on my part but you gotta speculate to accumulate they say hey? 
Bye, Steve.


----------



## fishead (Jan 31, 2007)

Didn't mean to hijack there sorry. Maybe the line breeding thing could be a new thread?


----------



## Retic (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess it will be moved if the mods think it necessary.
As far as long term line breeding goes you will find the Americans and many others of course have been doing it for many generations not out of necessity as it is done with species from all over the world to bring out a specific trait.
It would appear that 8, 9, 10 generations or more does no discernable harm.


----------



## Adzo (Feb 1, 2007)

This is my hatchy i bought off Rex about a month ago.
Taken on my phones camera, not the best quality.


----------



## rexs1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Adzo said:


> This is my hatchy i bought off Rex about a month ago.
> Taken on my phones camera, not the best quality.


Glad to see the hatchy is going ok Adam. Try it on fuzzy mice instead of pinkies. It will put grow quicker on these instead of pinkies. cheers


----------



## Retic (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## MrBredli (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome shot boa! Love the black on that snake. :shock:


----------



## Retic (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, my wife takes the credit for that photo.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 4, 2007)

Boa,

That shot is awesome, I love the blue in his mouth...and out of curiosity did the little guy manage to undo the knot he tied himself in?


----------



## GreatSage (Feb 4, 2007)

Hot pic Boa. Is that just for show or is he a typical jungle?


----------



## rexs1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Top pic Mrs. Boa. Did the jungle end up getting you Boa?


----------



## Jungleland (Feb 5, 2007)

*Great Shot*

Great Shot of that jungle Boa, Check out the black on that animal:shock: awsome!!!!


----------



## Retic (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks.
Yes it is a typical Jungle and not at all fussy about who it bites.


----------

